

Amazon actually paid $150M for Goodreads - from AllThingsD - crapshoot101
http://allthingsd.com/20130329/actually-amazon-paid-about-150-million-for-goodreads/
In light of the other thread about the BS $1B valuation based on an active users count (this is why the businessweek's of the world don't get tech), this price makes a lot more sense - Goodreads' users are not worth the same as LinkedIn or even Facebook.
======
mrwhy2k
I think that sounds like a fair price based on other acquisitions taking
place. You can see how many DAU they had on FB, they were thriving.

------
crapshoot101
this is interesting to me, given the silly discussion about the $1B price
point (this is why BusinessWeek doesn't get tech) - clearly Goodreads users
are not worth as much as LinkedIn users or even FB ones.

